# Spring Special Edition?



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't understand it in the least. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GM is offering a "*Spring Special Edition*" package (RPO: PDK) for the Cruze that people to buy...a collection of selected parts & goodies, such as Z-Spec Grill (RPO: VAS) and Rear Spoiler (RPO: T43)...and will only be available in two colors: Tungsten Metallic (GXG) or Blue Ray Metallic (GXH).


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow...if I had a normal (non RS) bumper - I would totally find the part numbers and switch out my grill pieces for the Zspec ones.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonic said:


> Wow...if I had a normal (non RS) bumper - I would totally find the part numbers and switch out my grill pieces for the Zspec ones.


I rate that grill me gusta, if anyone does find part numbers post them...


----------



## newcruzer (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone that works at a dealer have any extra info on when this Spring Special Edition may hit dealers? I noticed the GM website now has the 2 new colors mentioned above as part of configuring a 2013 LT model, but no other information yet that I see...


----------



## Mr_robs (Mar 31, 2013)

Ive been lurking on the forums for the past couple of days and i plan to go test drive a 1LT and an eco, both 6 speeds. I would love a cruze in blue ray metallic but im not a fan of the z spec grill from that picture but id like to see it in person. Any shots of the spoiler it comes with? or is it the normal RS spoiler. Also are the RS and non RS bumpers physically different or is it just a lower molding piece added to the stock bumper? 

Cheers for answering a noobs questions.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Sonic said:


> Wow...if I had a normal (non RS) bumper - I would totally find the part numbers and switch out my grill pieces for the Zspec ones.



+ 1 for the grill ! i wanty!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Special Editions... It's too bad the dusk edition never made it into production for the cruze. That thing was so nice at last years autoshow


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Although they can't divulge anything before it's officially released, this question might possibly be answered by one of our new GM Customer Service Representatives, Crystal or Jackie:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...stomer-service-representative.html#post183788


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> GM is offering a "*Spring Special Edition*" package (RPO: PDK) for the Cruze that people to buy...a collection of selected parts & goodies, such as Z-Spec Grill (RPO: VAS) and Rear Spoiler (RPO: T43)...and will only be available in two colors: Tungsten Metallic (GXG) or Blue Ray Metallic (GXH).


Hey guys it's Jackie! I can confirm that the above quoted is accurate information. The Spring Special Edition is an exterior package which includes (T43) rear spoiler and (VAS) Z-Spec grille 
and requires exterior colors (GXG) Tungsten Metallic or (GXH) Blue Ray Metallic. It is not available with (PDZ) RS Package. Any other questions just ask! 

Jackie, GM Customer Care


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

"Thank You," for the confirmation and, again, "Welcome to the forum!"


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

dear jackie!

can you disclose if the front grill ( top,middle and bottom ) will fit the current rs front bumper? AND if they will be for sale from the gm parts at our local dealership or gm parts website????

THANKS!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

check it

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.202066813161509.49942.123931130975078&type=3


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

bump! any new info on this?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Haven't heard anything. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Haven't heard anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


So is it considered a 2013 Or 2014 Cruze?

When or can you still order an spring edition Cruze?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know of a site or have a link? 

To where you can build a spring edition Cruze?


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I am definitely in for that Z-spec grille. It looks to amazing to not have on our cars IMO. The stock grille isn't horrible but I love the look of this one. I wonder how ridiculously overpriced this thing is going to be once it is available...?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone have an update on the spring edition Cruze?


----------



## neomaxi (Jun 5, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone have an update on the spring edition Cruze?


I have the 2013 LT1 Spring edition Tungsten with Z-spec grill.
What did you want to know about it???


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

neomaxi said:


> I have the 2013 LT1 Spring edition Tungsten with Z-spec grill.
> What did you want to know about it???


A pix of that Z-spec grill would be great, if possible.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

neomaxi said:


> I have the 2013 LT1 Spring edition Tungsten with Z-spec grill.
> What did you want to know about it???


I have my questions answered.

Have any pics of your spring edition Cruze?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

neomaxi said:


> I have the 2013 LT1 Spring edition Tungsten with Z-spec grill.
> What did you want to know about it???


Could you ask your dealer about part numbers for the grills? I talked with my local dealer last week and they didn't seem to know anything about a spring edition


----------

